# Tuning Issue



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Lets log CC and tuner issues.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's working fine here on FiOS and with a Motorola card.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

No problems here so far - I'm with Comcast. No idea what CC I have. I put it in, called the hotline and it worked.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Started the day with 6 tuners. One tuner was not tuning in all stations. I did the 88634 command to set the Roamio to 4 tuners. Once I was finished, the tuner not working was removed as part of the 2 tuners. I am not saying this means anything, I'm just trying to document. Originally when I first set up my Roamio I had tuning issues so I set the Roamio to 4 tuners. I still had tuning issues with only 4 tuners (just like my Premier does). Since 4 tuners was having an issue I figured having 6 tuners was not the problem and set the Roamio back to 6.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I've got a sa/cisco card in my roamio and elite and they both have the problem.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

If your having issues, can we get post indicating if tuning adapter is present?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

TA present on my Plus and Elite having issues.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did at first, but I rearranged a few splitters to boost my signal and now it works fine.

Charter cable, with Motorola CC and TA.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

No TA.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like Motorola CC are working fine. Does anyone know if the majority of cable providers use Cisco CC? Although the poll says no Motorola CC are having issues, this could be because Motorola is not widely use.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

I have the same pole posted in the Premier Forum here are the results. 

Yes. Motorola Cable Card 3 20.00%
Yes. Cisco/Scientific Cable Card 5 33.33%
Yes. Don't know my Cable Card brand 0 0%
No. Mine works fine. 7 46.67%


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

My Roamio Pro has no issues at all when watching TV on it. It's the Minis that have a problem. When you first turn one onto live TV, it gives a black screen. Have to hit the TiVo button then live TV button again. I'm sure it's just a software bug that will be addressed soon (I hope).


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Mine is fine on motorola


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> My Roamio Pro has no issues at all when watching TV on it. It's the Minis that have a problem. When you first turn one onto live TV, it gives a black screen. Have to hit the TiVo button then live TV button again. I'm sure it's just a software bug that will be addressed soon (I hope).


I've had mine give a black screen but after a few seconds live TV pops up. I thought maybe it was buffering the video or something?


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

i do but i have a NDS cablecard which is not a choice


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

Received my Roamio Pro 5 days ago. So far all 6 tuners are working fine. I haven't hooked up the Tuning Adapter yet (only have a few SDV channels that I don't watch anyway) and might not (it's working now and don't want to screw it up).

My cable card is a Cisco Model 0800 Ver 0012
Firmware is PKey1.5.2_F.p2801
Cable Company is Blue Ridge Cable.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

JSearfoss said:


> Received my Roamio Pro 5 days ago. So far all 6 tuners are working fine. I haven't hooked up the Tuning Adapter yet (only have a few SDV channels that I don't watch anyway) and might not (it's working now and don't want to screw it up).
> 
> My cable card is a Cisco Model 0800 Ver 0012
> Firmware is PKey1.5.2_F.p2801
> Cable Company is Blue Ridge Cable.


Interesting. I am on BRCTV as well and my local office said I had to have a TA installed with my Roamio Basic. Everything is working fine.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Cox with a Cisco T/A. Roamio Basic. No problems here.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Cox with a Cisco T/A. Roamio Basic. No problems here.


Tivogurl - what firmware on the Cablecard and Tuning adapter is working for you?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Motorola system here. 

I've only noticed one tuning-related issue. On three occasions, I've seen multiple tuners tuned to the same channel, and Tivo is recording on one of them. The tuner being recorded has no audio or video, while the duplicate non-recorded tuners have working audio and video.

The end result is a failed recording when a working channel was available at the same time on another tuner.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

jwbelcher said:


> Tivogurl - what firmware on the Cablecard and Tuning adapter is working for you?


Cisco Cablecard
Hardware: Model 800 Version 12
OS: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601

Cisco TA:
STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601
SARA v1.61.41.a202


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Cisco Cablecard
> Hardware: Model 800 Version 12
> OS: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601
> 
> ...


I've got the exact same in Brighthouse Orlando. My Tivo would occasionally fail to tune when having more than two SDV channels across the 6 tuners. I'd put all six on either HBO or Showtime, then pick one tuner and start flipping up and down in the premiums. I'd get a failure (black screen) within a dozen or so channel changes.

Any possibility you could try a similar test? I like the Pro feature set, but if the basic is doing better, maybe I'd be better off picking that up instead.

Thank you for the info. Helps a lot in figuring out what's going on.

James


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

jwbelcher said:


> My Tivo would occasionally fail to tune when having more than two SDV channels across the 6 tuners. I'd put all six on either HBO or Showtime, then pick one tuner and start flipping up and down in the premiums. I'd get a failure (black screen) within a dozen or so channel changes.
> 
> Any possibility you could try a similar test?


Do they have to be premium channels? I don't get any of those. I think Chiller might be SDV, though. So put all of the tuners on Chiller? The surrounding channels aren't all SDV, though.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> Do they have to be premium channels? I don't get any of those. I think Chiller might be SDV, though. So put all of the tuners on Chiller? The surrounding channels aren't all SDV, though.


Yea BH has a few hundred SDVs. I hate to say it, but probably the easiest way to find which channels are SDV is to change channels with the Tuning Adapter turned off. If its helpful, I can send you the ones from Orlando (assuming your in BH country too)


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like TiVoMargret has an explanation from the TiVo engineers on some of the Roamio tuning issues. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973&page=8


----------

